# reverse sneeze



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. Today Bonnie had a 'session' with reverse sneezing. She rarely has these, mostly is just wheezy/snotty sounding. This seemed to scare the bejeebers out of her. She actually came looking for me! (This is the dog that NEVER wants to be touched) I picked her up and rubbed her throat gently. I put her down and sat down---she had another session about 10 minutes later. I again picked her up, and again gently rubbed her throat. That was the end of it. She laid very close to me on the floor, keeping an eye on me for about 45 minutes, until she finally went into her pen. How do you all deal with these sessions? I can't remember how long ago she had one of these sessions--so they are not common for her at all. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

My Jax also has been having reverse sneezing every time he gets exited and it’s kind of worrying me does this happen to all chi’s some more than others?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Rufus has RS episodes every time he gets over-excited... which means every meal:daisy:
RS is just a muscle spasm. There isn't really anything you can do about it, just let it run it's course and then comfort her if she needs it. It's very common in small dogs.


----------

